
Ask HN: What will Trump's attitude be towards foreign entrepreneurs? - EleventhSun
On the one hand, Trump has an &#x27;interesting&#x27; relationship with foreigners. On the other hand, he does like small business.<p>It&#x27;s already possible to start a business on the E-2 visa. Additionally there&#x27;s the startup visa that Obama was spearheading. It will be interesting to see if the startup visa goes ahead, and if there will be any changes in volume &#x2F; difficulty of obtaining the E-2...
======
